
Ask HN: Has therapy helped you figure out major life conflicts? - cryptozeus
Hi<p>Going through career midlife crisis. Not sure where to turn for help. Thinking of going for therapy or psychologist.<p>Wondering if anyone would recommend this ?
======
taxicabjesus
Having someone to talk to can make a big difference.

People here tend to not take me seriously, but I could do a lot for a person
over the course of their taxi ride... Never heard from most of them again, but
every once-in-a-while I’d see someone again or get a txt or a call back.

Sometimes all a person really needs is another perspective on their
predicament, to help them realize there are other ways of looking at the
problem.

Many of the more-effective types of counseling incorporate Milton Erickson’s
insights. I’ve mentioned Erickson before, currently having trouble drafting
this comment on my phone, so I refer to my previous comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18504538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18504538)

------
brudgers
If nothing else, seeing a therapist is a change from the way things have been.
Making change seems motivate some of the question. Good luck.

------
recrudesce
No. I've been talking to a therapist for maybe 9 months now, and I don't think
I'm getting anywhere AT ALL.

